# Hercules DJ Console...DJ Mapper?



## bigfella (24. April 2004)

Hallo!
Hab mir die H.DJ Console gekauft.
Auf der Hercules Homepage steht etwas von der "DJ MAPPER" -Software, mit der man die Console auch für andere DJ Software einstellen kann.
Leider find ich die Software nicht auf der beiligenden CD.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Bzw.  kann sich hier jemand melden der die DJ Console auch gekauft hat?
Danke


----------

